# DNS Linux-Server Windows-Client



## RedThypoon (27. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, dass Ihr eine Antwort darauf wisst.
Auf meinem Linux-Server läuft ein DNS, welcher auf meinen Apache-Server mit der Domain, RedThypoon.lan verweist.
Mein Windows-Rechner ist der Client.

Soweit funktioniert alles, ich kann also von Windows aus mit RedThypoon.lan auf eben diese Homepage zugreifen.

Nun aber das Problem, welches mich stört:

Wenn  zuerst Windows, und danach der Linx-Server gestartet wurde, dann dauert es etwa eine halbe Stunde, bis Windows die Domain RedThypoon.lan finden kann.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit  Windows früher erkennen zu lassen, dass der Server vorhanden ist, und es nun diesen als DNS verwenden soll, anstelle des als secondary eingetragenen DNS?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Grüsse
RedThypoon


----------



## josDesign (16. Dezember 2003)

welche version benutzt du?

hast du dns-suffix schon mal probiert?


----------



## RedThypoon (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, danke das Du Dich dafür interessierst.
Als DNS-Server habe ich Bind in der Version 9.2.2-r2 laufen.
DNS-Suffix sagt mir nocht nichts, aber da werd ich mich mal schlau machen. Wird vermutlich in der TCP-IP-Konfiguration von Windows eingetragen?

Soweit schon mal Danke.

Grüsse
RedThypoon


----------

